# Bees in a wall have an expiring lease next spring



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

sounds like they are in that overhang and a nice easy ground level removal depending on what it's made out of. Post up some pictures and we will be able to help you better. With a trapout you won't likely get the queen out of a structure like that. and you will leave comb behind for more bees to move in or a nasty mess when the other bugs get to it. Do the cutout get some local help if you need to.


----------



## onesojourner (Jan 9, 2014)

QUOTE=Harley Craig;1339883]sounds like they are in that overhang and a nice easy ground level removal depending on what it's made out of. Post up some pictures and we will be able to help you better. With a trapout you won't likely get the queen out of a structure like that. and you will leave comb behind for more bees to move in or a nasty mess when the other bugs get to it. Do the cutout get some local help if you need to.[/QUOTE]

The family plans to cut out the comb after the trap out. I am just not comfortable with the liability issues associated with cutting up someone's house. The owners are not comfortable doing it with the bees so that is where I come in.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

onesojourner... Send me an e-mail, [email protected] and I will send you a document that may help you with the trapout. The document explains the entire trapping process and has color photos of 2 trapouts in progress.

No charge, and no salesman will call.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The odds of you getting all the bees plus the queen out using the trapout method is almost nill. It will also take a month or two to complete. 
Get yourself another suit, get the family member who is willing to expose the hive to assit and do the the cutout. It should only take four to five hours and you and the homeowner will be done with it. Make sure you have a good bee vac. 
In my opinion, that's your best bet next spring.


----------

